# Something interesting I found today...;\



## t147 (Jul 27, 2011)

So, I just bought an 05 M6 with what I thought was primary cat back exhaust? Anywho, I get to lookin and see there's no H or X pipe. So, I took it a good custom shop here in OKC and sure enough, whomever put the pipes on made there own, No problem except no cross over for pull through at all. 

Here's my question for those of you who are the experts on the GTO. I have an erroneous CEL that comes on every few drive cycles then goes away. The idle is a bit high I think 750-800 sounds right but, I'm not sure. 

The code is a rich condition in bank 2 (I think it was in bank 2) and it's hard starting. If I had this come in as a customers vehicle I would think O2 sensor however, seeing as it is hard starting and the code is random. Here's what I think:
The rich condition is caused by the excessive amount of fuel being dumped in the cylinder to start beacause it's hard to start. I also think the hard starting is a problem caused by there being no H or X pipe in the exhaust stream. This would make sense but, as I said, I'm new to the OBDII GMs. 

Have any of you seen this before?


----------

